# IT Jobs in Southern Spain



## kingleonidas (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone knows of any good sites or bigger companies operating in Southern Spain that I might contact to register my details to search for IT jobs in Technical Management.

I've registered with a number of agencies and done some Google searches on agencies and organisations, but this is just another avenue I wanted to try in case there are people here who may be able to provide some tips or are looking for good people 

I am looking to relocate to sunnier climes with my girlfriend and wanted to secure a job before coming over.

Many thanks,

Rob


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

What level is your Spanish?


----------



## kingleonidas (Jun 28, 2014)

Apologies - should have mentioned that I am English speaking at the moment only, so would need to learn.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kingleonidas said:


> Apologies - should have mentioned that I am English speaking at the moment only, so would need to learn.


have you thought of Gibraltar?


traditionally that's where there's IT work for Englsih-speakers


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If you don't speak Spanish then the best opportunity is probably going to be Gibraltar. Many people who work there live in Spain (primarily because the accommodation is very expensive there). There are several gaming companies based there and I know two people who have spent some time there in the past.

There is a large IT company in Malaga but you would really need fairly good Spanish if you want a management position.

What kind of technical management is it you do?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There is the Parque Tecnologico de Andalucia which is situated in Malaga, and there is a portal on their website where you can find details of vacancies with the companies based there, or see which companies have offices there (Spanish will be essential, though, as has already been pointed out):-

http://www.pta.es/es/empleo.cfm#.VQg6vY5wtNk

I read an article about the PTA last week - apparently over 15,000 people are now employed there.


----------



## kingleonidas (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah I've already been on with some agencies that have put me into Coral etc and the gaming companies. Can't say I love the thought of working in Gib but it would be a start, I'd prefer to live outside somewhere where we can integrate - nothing wrong with an hour commute though I do it in London so why not there in nicer weather! 

I've had a couple of bites with other agencies and got through 2 interviews to fail at the last step, so need to just keep my 'profile' out there and keep poking away and opportunities - I just don't think sites like Monster, Reed and Jobserve etc are that 'global' so I was looking for more local agencies.

I'd also like to poke companies directly but will need to do some research to find out the bigger names, although I imagine they go through agencies for their CVs...

I basically do delivery management for IT software development, setting up IT shops, building teams and running them and delivering projects on a day to day basis. I guess its like manager/scrum master stuff.

Thanks for responding so quickly anyway!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

This is the article I mentioned about the PTA in Malaga:-

http://www.laopiniondemalaga.es/malaga/2015/03/06/pta-eleva-numero-trabajadores-mantiene/748930.html


----------



## kingleonidas (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Lynn, I've pinged the PTA an email as I couldnt find the portal but asked them where to look.

Interesting article, hopefully things are on the up!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's a list for Coritel (big development shop in all sorts of technologies) but I notice there is only one position in Malaga at the moment. If the job name and description are in English then that's an indication that they'll take an English speaker. That said, you'd feel out of place in there because just about everybody speaks Spanish most of the day. But, you know what IT's like, if it's a hot skill they'll look over most barriers.

If you want a career working in Spain you're going to have to learn Spanish so you should start today if you are serious.

https://coritel.trabajo.infojobs.net/ofertas-de-empleo-profesional/?pageIndex=1


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kingleonidas said:


> nothing wrong with an hour commute though I do it in London so why not there in nicer weather!


Except that you have to factor in the border crossing each way and, at times, that can take an hour or two.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Is a web developer job in Madrid any good ?

Work with Lead Programmer on development tasks
 Anticipate, identify, troubleshoot, and mitigate/resolve hardware and software issues
 Coordinate and perform in-depth tests for modified and new systems.
 Communicate application problems and issues to key parties, including service providers and
management
 Collaborate with technology team members, end users, and third-parties to integrate systems
and other data together
 Provide technical support to Information team members and external clients

PHP5 OOP, PEAR, Design Patterns
 HTML5, JavaScript, AJAX, jQuery
 XML, SOAP, JSON
 CSS2 & CSS3
 MySQL


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kingleonidas said:


> I've had a couple of bites with other agencies and got through 2 interviews to fail at the last step, so need to just keep my 'profile' out there and keep poking away and opportunities - I just don't think sites like Monster, Reed and Jobserve etc are that 'global' so I was looking for more local agencies.
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding so quickly anyway!


Not specifically for IT, but the most used site for Spanish employment is 
https://www.infojobs.net/


----------



## kingleonidas (Jun 28, 2014)

Many thanks all, good advice. I shall keep plugging away, Im not in a position to be able to be over there before hand so I will continue to build relationships with agencies and direct contact to companies. Also agree that a lack of Spanish isn't helping and limits my opportunities.

@VFR - thanks for the post but I am looking for Southern coastal jobs over Madrid, and Im hands off 'coffee drinking' management these days 

My actual title is IT Technical Delivery Manager, typically I manage IT environments and teams, tools and processes in both Development and Support. The role infers that it needs larger organisations as smaller ones do not need such a coordination activity.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

And Jobserve has 59 jobs listed for Spain at the moment (and loads all over Europe). Op, given that you don't speak Spanish Jobserve is probably exactly where you should be looking. That's where you'll find jobs that they're having to look out-of-country to fill. Jobs on the local sites are ones which they are going to full using locals, and many ads on in-country sites are written in the local language. They're not ones your going to get very far with.


----------

